

Wedentify.com - discover the backstory of anonymous media - davidmckeyes

Wedentify.com allows users to upload pictures, videos, audio, documents and youtube, or imgur links. Then anyone on the internet can add a comment or tags, that will help track down the story, behind the anonymous media. Logged in users can then upvote or downvote the comments based on truth and details. We open search next week. Please let me know what you think.
======
davidmckeyes
The formats currently available to upload - jpeg, gif, png, bmp, avi, flv,
mp3, wav, doc, pdf,

Youtube links

Imgur Links

------
MarlonPro
Clickers:

<http://wedentify.com/>

~~~
davidmckeyes
I will try posting this soon and do a click thru

